# Hoyt Tribute......WOW!! and question



## crw4

Received my Tribute and shot it yesterday.
I shoot three under, bare bow and unsure if I need to adjust tiller to suit.
If so what measurement on bottom limb please.

Got the bow as my shoulder is starting to play up. Been shooting LB and RC for many years.
The tribute is 38# @ 27.5". After first shoot I am sure this bow will be a tack driver. Love it.

Kind Regards
Chris


----------



## blakey

crw4 said:


> Received my Tribute and shot it yesterday.
> I shoot three under, bare bow and unsure if I need to adjust tiller to suit.
> If so what measurement on bottom limb please.
> 
> Got the bow as my shoulder is starting to play up. Been shooting LB and RC for many years.
> The tribute is 38# @ 27.5". After first shoot I am sure this bow will be a tack driver. Love it.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Chris


Ve must be doppelgangers! I have the same set up. Same rationale. I have mine set at zero tiller. Shot an AA record recently. Love it X 2. Chris


----------



## mitchell

Unfamiliar with Tribute. Are they accu wheel or cam and half?


----------



## crw4

mitchell said:


> Unfamiliar with Tribute. Are they accu wheel or cam and half?


Accu wheels. 45" ATA


----------



## crw4

blakey said:


> Ve must be doppelgangers! I have the same set up. Same rationale. I have mine set at zero tiller. Shot an AA record recently. Love it X 2. Chris


Thanks for the reply Blakey. I have put Timberdoodle 2 rest on it, Easton "Carbon ones 730". Off to shoot again today. Retired 5 months ago and shooting most days and loving it.
My mates reckon I have gone to the dark side by going to a compound but so far have not had any shoulder soreness shooting the Tribute. Love it.


----------



## mitchell

I spent 15 years in trad, and loved it. Long bows, recurves, and metal risers; the whole smear. Lots of good memories. But I also had shoulder issues (total of 4 surgeries, 3 of them rotator). I went to the compound bare bow. Now my shoulders are pretty decent, even at 63, but I just cannot make myself leave the bare bow compound. Mine is dead quiet, ultra smooth, and the let off is sooooo helpful in the woods. Also with the ongoing climb out of TP. So I get it; love my bare bow compound. Now just need to find a Tribute used to experiment with.


----------



## benmmc

Congrats! Feels so good to shoot a bow that agrees with you.

Don't listen if trad guys try to give you crap. We are a small bunch, but barebow compound is where it's at. I sometimes go back and forth shooting the longbow and the compound, but I have a wrist problem that makes shooting the longbow painful for me. Compound doesn't hurt at all. And I really find it more enjoyable and incredibly rewarding. Recovering from surgery right now, so I can't shoot for a few more days, but man am I itching. 

Shoot straight, and post some photos if you can!


----------



## ALASKA

Maybe I'm from really few people who like finger shooting compounds...
I have more control in my release with fingers than a mechanical release! Drawing with fingers also gives me more power for drawing the bow string back...
I started using compounds with fingers but for more accuracy I converted to release... Now that's time to come back


----------



## catkinson

Wish I'd never got rid of me Reflex caribou ( very similar specs to Tribute) ....i want another!


----------



## triple HHH

I was excited to read all the comments regarding finger shooting compounds. I am 70 and have medical issues(disc neck)that have taken me out of the recurve/longbow world. I have always shot heavy bows that seem to give me a smoother release off the string, but also caused the neck issues. I would like to try the compound route with no sights and fingers. I shoot three under, and would be a complete novice. Any suggestions on a good bow to start out with? I am a lefty not that it would make a difference. Thanks


----------



## crw4

triple HHH said:


> I was excited to read all the comments regarding finger shooting compounds. I am 70 and have medical issues(disc neck)that have taken me out of the recurve/longbow world. I have always shot heavy bows that seem to give me a smoother release off the string, but also caused the neck issues. I would like to try the compound route with no sights and fingers. I shoot three under, and would be a complete novice. Any suggestions on a good bow to start out with? I am a lefty not that it would make a difference. Thanks


At 65 and after shooting trad for 40 odd years I was starting to get shoulder issues. I decided to go down in bow weight and try BB compound.I had no prior experience with a compound. After many questions and advice I settled on the Hoyt Tribute but I am sure there are multi choices of good finger bows out there. I also shoot three under and find the Tribute with it's long ATA (axle to axle) to be forgiving of the occasional poor release.
I am shooting at 38# now and have had no shoulder issues since shooting the Tribute.Although not the cheapest bow in the ball park I love it. 
I am sure you will get feed back from other members of this site as to choices that will help you along the way........

Kind Regards


----------



## grantmac

triple HHH said:


> I was excited to read all the comments regarding finger shooting compounds. I am 70 and have medical issues(disc neck)that have taken me out of the recurve/longbow world. I have always shot heavy bows that seem to give me a smoother release off the string, but also caused the neck issues. I would like to try the compound route with no sights and fingers. I shoot three under, and would be a complete novice. Any suggestions on a good bow to start out with? I am a lefty not that it would make a difference. Thanks


ProTec LX Pro with Accuwheels would be a good bet.

-Grant


----------



## Paul68

grantmac said:


> ProTec LX Pro with Accuwheels would be a good bet.
> 
> -Grant


x2. Would have a hard time getting better than the ProTec LX Pro. Some patience could also have you looking for an Aspen or Montega from Hoyt. The Tribute is a very solid choice (and one of the few in modern bows), but an investment, and you'll most likely have to order and hope it works out for you. Some on here shoot the Martin Shadowcats and love them, but I'm not qualified to give you honest feedback. Barnsdale is another option, but you are looking at another investment. There are a few shooting MUCH older Hoyts and loving them. See the "eye candy" thread recently started. Some vintage beauties in there... like car fanatic coming across a lot full of never driven/garaged 57 Chevy's.


----------



## WhoKnows

Paul68 said:


> x2. Would have a hard time getting better than the ProTec LX Pro.


x3 Won't be selling my Protec LX Pro any time soon, it's just too much fun to shoot


----------



## Paul68

WhoKnows said:


> x3 Won't be selling my Protec LX Pro any time soon, it's just too much fun to shoot


And here I thought we loved the Auzzies for their beer and beautiful women... come to find out it's their refined taste in archery kit! If you do throw that LX on the market, it won't last long.


----------



## triple HHH

thanks to all who have taken the time to respond to my post. I appreciate all the good advice and instruction. I will be looking for a LH bow in the group you have suggested. I don't want to break the bank on a new one, so the used market is my only other option.


----------



## grantmac

Conquest 3/4 or a Protec XT3000/XT3500 would also be worth looking for.

The longer bows are nice but something around 42" is totally shoot-able.

-Grant


----------



## triple HHH

Looked at a Mathews conquest, but its hard to find 27.5 draw in a bow in the 50/60 lb range. Seems like all the Mathew stuff is draw specific. I have not seen a Hoyt in the models suggested. any opinions on Oneida? Thanks


----------



## grantmac

triple HHH said:


> Looked at a Mathews conquest, but its hard to find 27.5 draw in a bow in the 50/60 lb range. Seems like all the Mathew stuff is draw specific. I have not seen a Hoyt in the models suggested. any opinions on Oneida? Thanks


The Oneida would be great if you were deaf. Personally I don't like them.
Look for a Marin Scepter, they are very DL adjustable.

-Grant


----------



## triple HHH

I will keep my eyes open for one. Thanks


----------



## Steve D

How does to compare to the Vantage LTD?


----------



## mike hogan

I have a vantage ltd in orange with accu wheels if you interested?im 27.5 draw,,,not sure what the range is but I think it's around 1.5 span,,,bow is clean


----------



## Windrover

triple HHH said:


> I was excited to read all the comments regarding finger shooting compounds. I am 70 and have medical issues(disc neck)that have taken me out of the recurve/longbow world. I have always shot heavy bows that seem to give me a smoother release off the string, but also caused the neck issues. I would like to try the compound route with no sights and fingers. I shoot three under, and would be a complete novice. Any suggestions on a good bow to start out with? I am a lefty not that it would make a difference. Thanks


Compounds have low holding weight but the so called backwall varies a lot. Accuwheels and wheels in general seem to me to have a soft backwall behind a long valley. Compounds with cams and string stops have a shorter valley and harder backwall but still with some give. Compounds with cams and limbstops tend to have a short valley and very hard stops, like clank your there. 
Ideally you should try them all. Me, I've had them all and prefer the cams with string-stops, but it depends on your release.
Luck


----------



## Harperman

mike hogan said:


> I have a vantage ltd in orange with accu wheels if you interested?im 27.5 draw,,,not sure what the range is but I think it's around 1.5 span,,,bow is clean


Hey, Mike!.....Do you still have that Vantage LTD?....Jim


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Now that I've ordered my Tribute, it's only wait time before I'll review for those who haven't had the chance to experience one. One thing I found out ordering this puppy is that Hoyt web site has it listed 24" as a low DL, but it's starts at 26". I was told that the grip is like other Hoyts, so I've felt those, and it works. Smile. I'm planning only targets and 3D and will shoot a Timberdoodle II rest, and three under with a 50# bow. Iilf those who posted early on still have theirs, let us know how it's working.


----------



## tgross144

Remember that Mathews still makes all of the cams for the conquest line. They can be bought new for about $100

Tim


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Anyone using the Bomar stops on these bows: Conquest or Tribute and then again any of the wheel bows?


----------



## unclejane

I shoot my Tribute with a release aid/D loop, but it is absolutely the way to go if you have shoulder issues, which I do. The wheel profile is the easiest to draw of them all with very gentle build-up and letoff. The back wall, like all wheel bows of yore, is very spongy and goes on for miles, so it'd be ideal for fingers + a clicker if you shot it that way.

It's a challenge to tune, like most wheel bows, but once done it crushes the X every time like any bow. I love mine so much I'm thinking about getting another one lol...

LS


----------



## T2SHOOTER

I'll definitely use fingers, but no clicker. That's why I'm looking for anyone using a Bomar stop. Smile. Some of the guys at the club have already twisting my strings to increase BH, and twisting cables to add more tension to limbs. They say it will make it quieter and more forgiving--I'm guessing easier to tune. I will be using the Timberdoodle II, and it's tough enough to set up, but once there it's gold. Smile. Can't wait.


----------



## unclejane

Well the Tribute is basically early 80's target bow technology but repackaged with Hoyt 2014+ quality and an update here and there like Hoyt's high tech limb pockets, split limbs, decent strings and new wheels that allow setting the draw length without pressing the bow. So if you like old, giant, loud, vibratey and slow wheel bows but with modern technology and a stunning riser, like I do, you're going to absolutely love it.

I don't know if the Bomar stops can be fitted to it, tho. And yeah if you're not using a clicker, you don't need the super spongy back wall. I use a "tension" style release aid with mine and I don't use draw stops, tho I could see it being slightly more comfortable if I did....

LS


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Yes, I do like the hard wall. If, on my Supra, I hold hard against wall when releasing, the arrow goes to mark. Just back off a bit or creep, and I'm left, not much, but still left. Today, had the humbling experience of shooting with the Trad group in the 3D weekly shoot. Out of 14 targets, I missed three completely. Yet, we shot compound distances: the 60 yard baby goat was the worst. Smile. Don't shoot the recurve enough to be solid on the gapping, but I still had fun--no lost arrows or broken ones. Smile. Actually, my misses were just high or just low. Next week's 3D and tomorrow's monthly Hunter/field shoot (4 arrows each) will be with the Supra. Down the road I may try the Tribute with a release and sights--gosh knows I have everything on the shelf. Having fun.


----------



## unclejane

It's probably sacrilege to shoot a Tribute with a release aid, but it's actually a fine release aid bow. I even shoot mine with a tension style release (Carter Evo + and Stan Element) which isn't really ideal at all on a bow with a spongy wheel back wall and I still get really good results with it.

But for fingers, there should be nothing better out there on the market. I have my oly recurve for the occasions when I want to shoot fingers, but I've drawn my Tribute back with my finger tab. Very comfortable, even with a low anchor. So I'm sure you'll love it.

LS


----------



## cc122368

I have a new never shot Hoyt Tribute Blackout 30-40 pounds right handed in classifieds for sale.


----------



## Mike Neeley

Anyone have a lefty Tribute they want to get rid of. PM me.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Got the 50#Tribute today. Store owner hadn't touched one for more than 20 minutes, so got there unpackaged, set DL lowest mark (26"), nock on string at 1/2", and center for arrow rest (Timberdoodle II) and shot a few arrows. Very little noise--surprise, surprise. Took a few out of center but then put three in center ring at 20 yards--Said thank you and went home. Oh, by the way anyone living anywhere close to Marysville, you'll love their shop. It's well stocked with everything, and it's fun. A great upstairs 20 yard shooting range with; get this--3D animals. Smile. After, at home, I tied in two nocks one above, one below. Checked whole bow for tightness, and noted that the wall in nothing more than the flat side of the cam. Yes, it feels a bit spongy, but livable. Smile. Hit the garage target for dial in and alignments. I do paper tune, so good at six yards and a perfect hole at ten yards. Smile. Shot the bow for another hour playing with feel and working on form. An excellent feel on this bow. If you're considering fingers and haven't shot this, and you probably haven't because nobody stocks it, it's a dream. The draw is soooo smooth; anchor easy to find especially with the 1/2" adjustments, I played with that also; and mine is just as quiet as the Supra. Smile. I'll hit the range tomorrow to learn the gaps. This bow, while 50#, is going to be a bit slower than the Supra. Oh, yeah did I mention that shooting three under with this 45" ATA is a pleasure. Need anymore information, let me know. Just when I thought it couldn't get any better.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

A couple more days with the Tribute, and it's a fun shooter. At the range I worked out the gaps, and they're not much greater than the Supra. The sixty yard is higher as is 70 & 80, but 50 down is right on with my PO at 48 yards. The dealer couldn't believe how quiet it was, and it's a big surprise considering no string stop and longer limbs. I'm especially happy about how centered it is. I put a stabilizer and weight just to keep it level at hold. I'm finding the cam to string stops are working fine. Sometimes, I just forget and creep, but pulling hard to anchor and using a dead release is working. I'll be doing my first 3D event tomorrow with the Tribute. Smile.


----------

